# PA deer hunting



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I was just wondering how many had success on PA deer last year and if you plan to hunt PA this year.


----------



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

I did ok, tagged 2 does. My brother-in-law claimed bragging rights this year with a seven point on opening day. turns out only other deer he saw was a monster buck at 6 yards away. Walked up behind the tree he was leaning on and scared him. I saw a ton of deer, just all does and non-legal bucks. We have a place near Saxton, PA


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I hunted near Kane & got skunked. Saw no deer hanging at camps either. No antlerless tags went to non-residents in our area. They were all gone before we could even apply.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

my family Hunts the ANF in forest county by the towns of tidioute and tionesta. We have been hunting this area for 40 years. This past year we hunted the first two days and the last 4 days of gun season. it was on of the worst seasons ever. I saw 13 deer the first day and that was the most out of 6 guys. The second week there was a ton of snow and we barely saw anything in the ANF. Not even much track!! It was very disappointing. 
ski


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I killed 2 does on the first day of rifle in beaver county 2 years in a row, defiently will buy my tags this year again. Its a tradition for my family.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Since I'm right next door to Beaver County, I'll probably buy my license, too. I think the poor deer population is up north in the big woods. Heck, the deer don't know the difference between Columbiana County, Ohio & Beaver County, PA,


----------



## Frank in the Laurel Mts (Jun 14, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and don't bother...it's not worth the $100...things are in bad shape here..much worse than the PGC is letting on..if you got access to private land maybe, but if your game landing it-forget it !!


----------

